# Certification >  microsoft certification help

## anshulsahdev

hi ,
i am an computer engineering student presently in my 2nd year ...
i would like someone to guide me and provide more informtion...regarding any entry level certificaion that i could do in parallel with my BE...
pl provide me resourses and help for the same.

anshul.

----------


## Srikanth

Anshul

For entry level you can start with MCTS
MCTS stands for microsoft certified technology specialist.

Currently 5 MCTS are available,
1  .NET Framework 2.0 Web Applications
2  .NET Framework 2.0 Windows Applications
3  .NET Framework 2.0 Distributed Applications
4  SQL Server 2005
5  BizTalk Server 2006

These are first series of new generation Microsoft Certifications.
You can opt for any one of the above certifications.

For more more information visit...
The New Generation of Microsoft Certifications
Search for a Microsoft Certified Professional Exam

Thanks,

----------


## anshulsahdev

thanks for the help....

----------

